# Cash for bands



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Last spring mid March I met a group of guys that had just come in from the Dekes, They had stated that a member of there group had shot a Snow with a band on it saying call this # for a cash award.

Anybody heard of this or have had this happen to them???


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably a reward band.........


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes. One of my buddies shot a canada that had a $100 reward a couple years ago!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Reward oops :-?


----------



## honkerslayer (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah i heard ab out irt. i shot on with a band that had a 20 dollar reward band


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have seen a $20, $50, and $100 reward band on snows before. They always have another band on the other leg with the banding info. too.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I shot a snow a couple years beack that had a $20 reward band on it...


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very interesting, are these bands different in colors EX: green for cash.
are they neck bands or leg bands or a little of both. I have read here that bands can be many different colors and that it represents where they were banded. Does this hold true with Bands for cash?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

all reward bands are leg bands (im pretty sure, but there could be some odd instance where a private org did something diff.)

i killed a 10 reward on a canada this year, and it was normal color..
i have seen mallard bands painted orange, but they were not reward bands.. some of the reward bands are painted green but those are the only colors i have seen.

the color of a neck band will tell u the general area that it was captured.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have only shot 3 bands in all my years.
2 on honkers and 1 on a snow.
Red neck collar honker
yellow neck collar honker
one leg band snow
wheres the red and yellow from?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bluegoose18 said:


> I have only shot 3 bands in all my years.
> 2 on honkers and 1 on a snow.
> Red neck collar honker
> yellow neck collar honker
> ...


Well if you call the number they will send you a certificate with all the info of where it was banded.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

White-fronted Goose

Red: Alaska and Western Canadian Arctic 
Blue: Central Canadian Arctic 
Small forms of the Canada Goose and the Cackling Goose (formerly a subspecies of Canada Goose)

Yellow: Western and Central Canadian Arctic 
Orange: Eastern Canadian Arctic 
Lesser Snow Goose (includes Blue Goose)

Red: Wrangel Island Russia and La Perouse Bay, Churchill, Manitoba 
Blue: Alaska 
Black: Western Canadian Arctic 
Yellow: Central Canadian Arctic 
Green: Eastern Canadian Arctic

big canadas, w/ collars , are likely resident birds. dif. states use dif colors.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no color code with bands on geese. They come in a assortment of colors. my buddy who is a goose bander, says they come out of a bag that has 1-5 colors in it. orange, red, blue, green, yellow,sometimes others.
He says there is nothing in comon between, Bands, geese, or states.

He says he and a crew of 4 band about 1,000-1500 birds a day (Snow geese and canadas) during the moulting seasons when they catch them on the water with no wing feathers.

We actually killed 3 geese last month with bands, (he came down from new york to hunt) and after turning in the tags, and pulling goverment strings he found out that he and his crew banded those 3 geese.
LOL so he killed 3 birds that he may have previously touched, 1150 miles away.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to throw it out there my uncle caugt a walleye that had a $100 reward for the person who caught it. They pierced it into his skin on his body some where and it was like a cattle tag. He caught the fish in ND. Just another reward band story.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

They also have five dollar rewards which i shot and i thought it was a fifty when i picked it up


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i guess the usgs is lying about this then..

heres the link. http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/agjv.htm


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Call-em said:


> There is no color code with bands on geese. They come in a assortment of colors. my buddy who is a goose bander, says they come out of a bag that has 1-5 colors in it. orange, red, blue, green, yellow,sometimes others.
> He says there is nothing in comon between, Bands, geese, or states.


This couldn't be *FARTHER* from the *TRUTH*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I got a $100.00 reward band off a honker I shot a few years back gimme a bit and I'll post a pic. 
Duckjunky


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I think ILGreenHead is right. Here in Wisconsin the giants are white, Canada is orange and I also heard that blue is for U.S.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm talking Canada geese, excluding Lesser's.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I am talking USA, Not canada.

This GUY ACTUALLY BANDS BIRDS.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

you can also sell them on ebay for cash. HAHA :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard Jim Mertz aka Goosebuster is buying, since he has no band mojo. And he wants his lanyard to look like Fred Zinks, cause he loves Avery so much!

Jim Mertz = Koolaid and Chicken


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

The color codes above are from the USFWS/USGS protocol and they are legit.

If you've ever called a band in you'd know that when you get the info back the bander is listed. Not any big connections required there.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the info :beer:


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Call-em said:


> I am talking USA, Not canada.
> 
> This GUY ACTUALLY BANDS BIRDS.


You might be "talking" but you don't know what you're talking about! There is a collar color protocol and it does mean different colors come from different areas! More internet BS from this guy!!!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

The company I work for in the summer has put neck bands on geese in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area. Black with white letters/numbers. And blue with white numbers/letters. There are probably very few blue ones left from here due to how long ago they were banded and we have caught very few in the last few years.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

ILGreen Head Enough of this kind of talk :******: :******:

ILGreenhead Posted: Wed Feb 25, 2009 9:04 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Call-em wrote: 
I am talking USA, Not canada.

This GUY ACTUALLY BANDS BIRDS.

You might be "talking" but you don't know what you're talking about! There is a collar color protocol and it does mean different colors come from different areas! More internet BS from this guy!!!

Take it easy on this guy. I do not want this subject to be locked. If you disagree then just say I disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yeah the real topic reward bands...They are normally just regular colored bands. While banding in the summer we caught $500 worth of bands at one time and had to let them go due to the fact we really couldn't receive teh money for them and that the bands hadn't been on long enough.


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

bluegoose18 said:


> I have only shot 3 bands in all my years.
> 2 on honkers and 1 on a snow.
> Red neck collar honker
> yellow neck collar honker
> ...


bLUE CAN YOU SEND SOM PICS OF THESE COLLARS WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM! SEND A PIC OF YOURE BLUE MOUNT TOO! IS THAT THE ONE WITH THE BAND ON IT?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

SNOW DUSTER SURE WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL OF YOUR BANDS 
AS for mine
shot em way back in the good ol days before digi cameras. maybe could dig uo the negatives. but how to get them from there to here is a mystery :withstupid:


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

bluegoose18 said:


> SNOW DUSTER SURE WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL OF YOUR BANDS
> AS for mine
> shot em way back in the good ol days before digi cameras. maybe could dig uo the negatives. but how to get them from there to here is a mystery :withstupid:


Mabey this year is the year for me! Heay Blu18 remember when we were way down the bottom of that hill getten our crips and lookin up to the blinds just to see my boy wack his first snow ever! I'll never forget that day!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Green head. you band birds? because i have helped, band them. My buddie bands them for a living.

color does not matter with snow geese.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I can buy a bag of neck collars. 100 pack for 29.99
assorted colors.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

shot a banded ross but no reward band 8)


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

So back to the topic again....Are there any reward bands on snows? When you shoot a bird with a reward band does it say right on it how much its worth?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard somewhere that there was a reward band woth $10,000 that cabelas put on? I didnt believe it so just wondering if its true or now?


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

A friend shot a snow goose with two reward bands on it. Double pay. No bands this year for me yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

in the spring of 07 my brother shot a $100 reward banded rossie in sd


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

Call-em....regarding color codes for goose neck collars you are incorrect. If the colors had no meaning what would be the point of collaring? They are used for long distance identification. I would think if your buddy did band birds he would know this. [/quote]


----------

